# Big man's Flyfishing Vest



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Nobody picked it up for the charity event. Any large buggywhippers need one? Just come get it. Tight lines, Guy

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=52554


----------

